# Went to see a TTRS yesterday in Livermore



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I should not have gone. The wait for my sepang rs now is even harder. I was prepared to buy the Daytona car which Livermore Audi has on sale but I have only 2 months left to get the color I want. The car in livermore is super clean and ready to sell. They are asking msrp. 

Anyone in the bay area should talk to Dave christiensan if they want to check out the car. 

I almost filled out a credit app to drive the car but I figured I wouldn't since I wanted to wait for the sepang rs I ordered. Lots of people came by to see the car so I would call to make sure they still have it before going over. 

The car is Daytona, titanium tech and heated seats. I hope one of you from the forums gets it.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, Livermore Audi has gotten many TT RS's. When I called them about placing an order back in September, AC told me he had one on the way, and had already sold two. 

I passed up a few from some other dealers too. I think it's worth the wait to get exactly what you want.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

What ever happened to "Instant Gratification"? Sepang is nice but, Daytona is nice too and you could be "driving in the New Year"!  Good luck in these next two months.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Happy Blue Year !!!!*


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

That pic is exactly why I am happy with my choice. That blue is worth the wait.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Gawd that is bleutiful!!!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> What ever happened to "Instant Gratification"?


Pleasure procrastinators!


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

The RS in livermore is gone! At least the listings are off the web site. So who got it? The sales guy Dave said someone saw the posting on the forum.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Well, they better come back here with plenty of pics!


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

Wait for the Sepang. well worth it trust me


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

The sepang is so hot. I can't wait. I keep bugging the poor lady at my dealer. The car is still in 'Release for Production' since 12/1. Eta for 'Ship Loaded' is 1/18. So not sure what they do for all that time.

ETA for the arrival at the dealer is still week of 2/27 :banghead:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

fjork_duf said:


> The car is still in 'Release for Production' since 12/1. Eta for 'Ship Loaded' is 1/18. *So not sure what they do for all that time*.


They lovingly craft your new TT-RS!


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> The sepang is so hot. I can't wait. I keep bugging the poor lady at my dealer. The car is still in 'Release for Production' since 12/1. Eta for 'Ship Loaded' is 1/18. So not sure what they do for all that time.
> 
> ETA for the arrival at the dealer is still week of 2/27 :banghead:


Release for production means the car order was sent to the factory, and is waiting to get a spot on the line for production. Audi is pretty backed up with production because of the high demand. In case you missed it, below is a good thread for info about tracking your order. 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f19/official-track-your-vw-delivery-status-germany-thread-7134/


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

neonova6 said:


> Release for production means the car order was sent to the factory, and is waiting to get a spot on the line for production. Audi is pretty backed up with production because of the high demand. In case you missed it, below is a good thread for info about tracking your order.
> 
> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f19/official-track-your-vw-delivery-status-germany-thread-7134/


Thanks for the link, I hadn't seen it.


----------



## jblust (Feb 22, 1999)

fjork_duf said:


> The RS in livermore is gone! At least the listings are off the web site. So who got it? The sales guy Dave said someone saw the posting on the forum.


It was me! Sorry for the delay in posting, but I'm still a little wiped out from the trip to the dealership -- I live in LA! I've had a Daytona Grey TTRS on order down here since November. I saw your post on New Years Eve and realized that it was almost exactly the same as what I had on order (with the exception of the heated seats and the alcantara). Contacted David and before you know it, my wife and I were making the 6-hour drives to/from Livermore on Monday. Thanks fjork_duf, I owe it all to you... if you hadn't posted, I'd still be waiting for my allocation to come through!


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

LongviewTx said:


> Well, they better come back here with plenty of pics!


Ahhhummmm


----------



## bostoneric (Jan 10, 2004)

jblust said:


> It was me! Sorry for the delay in posting, but I'm still a little wiped out from the trip to the dealership -- I live in LA! I've had a Daytona Grey TTRS on order down here since November. I saw your post on New Years Eve and realized that it was almost exactly the same as what I had on order (with the exception of the heated seats and the alcantara). Contacted David and before you know it, my wife and I were making the 6-hour drives to/from Livermore on Monday. Thanks fjork_duf, I owe it all to you... if you hadn't posted, I'd still be waiting for my allocation to come through!


whats the deal now with your Daytona Grey on order?


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

jblust said:


> It was me! Sorry for the delay in posting, but I'm still a little wiped out from the trip to the dealership -- I live in LA! I've had a Daytona Grey TTRS on order down here since November. I saw your post on New Years Eve and realized that it was almost exactly the same as what I had on order (with the exception of the heated seats and the alcantara). Contacted David and before you know it, my wife and I were making the 6-hour drives to/from Livermore on Monday. Thanks fjork_duf, I owe it all to you... if you hadn't posted, I'd still be waiting for my allocation to come through!


I'm so jealous... I wish it was Sepang then I would have mine already too. I hope you're enjoying the car. It was super clean. I would have bought it if my wife wasn't there. She was the voice of reason... she knows how much I like blue and encouraged me to wait.


----------



## jblust (Feb 22, 1999)

bostoneric said:


> whats the deal now with your Daytona Grey on order?


It was just sitting in IS Order Bank... My dealership didn't get an allocation for me in November or December. I was thinking my allocation would never come through  Luckily, Plan B presented itself! This really is an amazing car... I'll have to take some pics this weekend!


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> *Happy Blue Year !!!!*


Love it.

Great photo to show off the car's color, Ti sport package and design cues.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

unclubbedvdub said:


> Wait for the Sepang. well worth it trust me


Oooh that looks clean!

Do like the non-Ti Sepang blue, too. 

Gives the car a clean look vs the Ti pkg that gives it a slightly meaner look.


----------



## GordonM (Dec 7, 2011)

Another TT RS is on the show floor at the Sacramento Audi Dealer.

Phantom black, heated seats, carbon mirrors, tech, titanium pkg.

I passed on it as I did not want a black RS. I have been driving a black 2000 1.8 TT quatro coupe as a dailly driver for 11 years and tired of black. 

My Ibus TT RS arrived at my dealer yesterday! I'm Happy.

Edited 1/15/12 Car is sold!

Gordon


----------

